# Picture Viewer like Windows?



## Inx (Feb 15, 2010)

Does anyone know a picture viewer that can page through files in a folder without marking them first (you know, just double clicking one picture and then page down to see the others in the same folder or memory stick)?   Add ons (even with a reasonable price) are okay.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 15, 2010)

If you have OS X 10.5 or newer, then just use Quick Look - built-in to your system.
Select a picture, or multiple pictures - then just press the space bar, and there's your pictures. No extra software needed to do that. You can make the pictures full screen, and also have an auto-running slide show. I use it all the time.


----------



## Inx (Feb 15, 2010)

Yuck!

Where did they hide that (I have Snow Leopard)?  None of the Mac geeks I know knows this feature (I have asked them all).   

Thanks (+1)


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds like you need to find some new geeks!
You can use the same Quick Look for pictures, videos, sound files, powerpoint presentations, and a variety of other documents. It doesn't always show perfect results, but it's not designed to do it all, just show you a Quick Look
http://www.apple.com/macosx/what-is-macosx/quick-look.html


----------



## Inx (Feb 15, 2010)

Guess they were indeed not as geekish as I thought.


----------



## jy1025 (Sep 26, 2010)

I am new to mac, so far absolutely love it, looks like i will be throwing apples through some windows lol.

Anyways, i found with preview selecting all photos, say in a folder, (Command key + A) will show photo after photo like windows pic viewer. 

A program you might wanna check out though is called "just looking", which is very similar to the windows viewer. Simply click on any picture in a folder (without having to select all pictures first), and it will show photos one after another as windows does.

It can be found at this link:

http://www.chipmunkninja.com/JustLooking-Mac-Image-Viewer-3.0-1e@

Think this is what you are looking for


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice if you have 10.4 - but not too useful after 10.5 with that function built-in to the system. It only seems to work with images. Other types of files (.doc, .PPT, .xls, etc, etc) wouldn't seem to function as with Quick Look.


----------



## Charles Grey (Dec 7, 2018)

Since the advantage of Windows image viewer is the folder based algorithm, such as Picasa. It should be one of the most popular viewer for Windows or Mac users. But the program is no longer available. Of course, you can find the best image viewer for Mac as Picasa alternative. WidsMob Viewer is an excellent photo viewer with different viewing modes, you can find the folder based library mode to browse photos within one folder, viewing mode to view/edit/manage the photos, favourite mode to export/convert/make slideshow, etc.


----------

